# Rudy's Workbench



## Beachside_Hank (May 26, 2013)

Found this article whilst on my way to somewhere else, thought it might be of interest to the group: http://books.google.com/books?id=lNQDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA124&pg=PA124#v=onepage&q&f=true


----------



## ZipSnipe (May 26, 2013)

Kool article !!!!   never heard of a Perris lathe before?


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 26, 2013)

me neither, but a quick trip to lathes.co.uk and i could see what they're about.

i love the old pop. mechanics magazines, just bought 20(mostly from the fifties) and there are some pretty cool projects there.


----------



## Hopper (May 26, 2013)

Nice. 
Nice article just after Rudy's about the old 750 cc Suzuki two-stroke "water bucket" too. Could have been a whole different world today if "stink wheels" were not outlawed by the EPA.


----------



## /// (May 27, 2013)

Good read.
There's also a nice little model plane in that issue too, which would be pretty easy to convert to brushless drive.
Looks very similar size/design to a nice slow park-flier I designed about 15 years ago. 
Still flying it today, even after two bad crashes and complete rebuilds


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 27, 2013)

Anybody notice the tip on using marks-a-lot for layout dye? That is the way i was taught in USAF tech school.
Tin


----------

